# FaderMaster Pro Potentiometer



## thesoloist (Oct 28, 2017)

Does anyone here know what type of linear potentiometer the FaderMaster pro uses? Getting ready to refurbish my used FMP I copped for 30 bucks. 

I'm looking at the ALPS RSA0N11. 

Any Ideas?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 28, 2017)

I would email JL Cooper.

https://jlcooper.com/_php/support_request.php


----------



## thesoloist (Oct 28, 2017)

Sure did couples days ago. Will probably hear back from them on Monday


----------



## augustfay (Jan 14, 2019)

Y34RZ3R0 said:


> Sure did couples days ago. Will probably hear back from them on Monday



Did you ever find out which potentiometers they use?


----------



## thesoloist (Jan 14, 2019)

augustfay said:


> Did you ever find out which potentiometers they use?


I can't remember the exact ones but I would call up JL cooper. Last time I talked with them they sent me the replacements. I think all I paid for was shipping.


----------



## augustfay (Jan 14, 2019)

Y34RZ3R0 said:


> I can't remember the exact ones but I would call up JL cooper. Last time I talked with them they sent me the replacements. I think all I paid for was shipping.




Ah man, I feel weird asking them because I want to build my own CC controller. I heard the Alps potentiometers were kinda crappy and those were the ones I was planning on ordering. Everyone says the JL Cooper ones are really nice and have a good resistance to them so I’m trying to get something of that quality. 100mm. Maybe I’ll just ask them if they could ship me the faders alone? You wouldn’t have it in an old email would you?


----------



## thesoloist (Jan 18, 2019)

augustfay said:


> Ah man, I feel weird asking them because I want to build my own CC controller. I heard the Alps potentiometers were kinda crappy and those were the ones I was planning on ordering. Everyone says the JL Cooper ones are really nice and have a good resistance to them so I’m trying to get something of that quality. 100mm. Maybe I’ll just ask them if they could ship me the faders alone? You wouldn’t have it in an old email would you?



Hey sorry for the delay. If you are going to make your own I would suggest different potentiometers especially if you like resistance. I have both the old school fadermaster as well as the newer model and they both are too light on the resistance for my taste. I am also not a fan of the 100mm draw. A bit long for my hands. I would give you some alternative but I havn't done my research in a while.


----------

